# Mediacom Selects Tivo Boxes



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

*Mediacom Selects TiVo for Next-Generation, Whole-Home Television Experience*

Nation's Eighth Largest Cable Operator to Offer the TiVo Multi-Screen, Multi-Source Experience to Subscribers Across Its Footprint

ALVISO, CA and MIDDLETOWN, NY--(Marketwire - Sep 27, 2012) - TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ: TIVO), a leader in the advanced television entertainment market, and Mediacom Communications Corporation today announced that Mediacom has chosen TiVo to provide its next-generation consumer video experience utilizing TiVo's best-in-class whole-home, multi-screen suite of products. Mediacom, the eighth largest US cable operator, plans an initial deployment in early 2013 with the rollout to continue across its footprint over the course of the year.

The TiVo whole-home solution selected by Mediacom will deliver live and recorded content with a consistent user experience to any screen in the home, and consists of the TiVo Premiere Q 4-tuner gateway DVR, TiVo Mini IP set-top box client and companion applications for iOS and Android devices. Mediacom also intends to offer the 6-tuner, DOCSIS 3.0-capable Pace XG1 gateway with the TiVo experience when it becomes available. TiVo's platform portability allows Mediacom to rapidly deploy a cost-effective, high-quality user interface while preserving the flexibility to evolve the platform over time. TiVo will be the primary software provider for Mediacom's whole-home solution, and as in other TiVo deployments, the offering combines linear cable television with on-demand and Internet video content through TiVo's award-winning user interface -- featuring universal search capabilities and personalized viewing recommendations in an unmatched TV viewing experience.

Rocco Commisso, Mediacom's Chairman and CEO, said, "We are excited to bring TiVo to our customers as part of the latest advancement of our video product offerings. Our customers are increasingly telling us that the television user experience matters to them and that they want to access their cable service throughout their home on a variety of digital devices. TiVo is a natural partner for us given the reputation of its interface, its track record of innovation, and the speed with which it can bring products to market."

Tom Rogers, President and CEO of TiVo Inc., said, "Mediacom is one of the nation's most influential cable operators and we are extremely pleased to join them as a strategic partner. Over the years, I have held the Mediacom team in high regard. Mediacom's focus on delivering a complete advanced television offering to customers not just on the big TV set in the living room, but across multiple screens, will set yet another example for the industry. We are eager to bring the TiVo experience to Mediacom customers beginning early next year."


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It's cheaper and more productive than a losing lawsuit. 

Mediacom has about 1 million subs, so they're not huge, but that's about 3x the size of RCN.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://www.multichannel.com/news-article/mediacoms-commisso-tivo-provides-fast-path-next-gen-tv/139486

I cant downplay how important the Pace integration is, Pascarelli said. The big difference right now with TiVo is, they are working with one of our major suppliers, Pace, to integrate their service with our environment, including on-demand and interactivity, that will be available seamlessly to our customers.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Eww. Some inflated numbers were posted then. 

"Ultimately we would like to have Motorola port TiVo to their platform," Pascarelli said.

Ha!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Didn't they just come out against TiVo's waiver request or am I thinking of another cable company?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Didn't they just come out against TiVo's waiver request or am I thinking of another cable company?


They did come out in support of TiVo's waiver request. My claim of 458,000 subs turns out to be an error. The number is closer to 1 million as originally stated and reiterated in the article above. I will delete the post above.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

sbiller said:


> http://www.multichannel.com/news-article/mediacoms-commisso-tivo-provides-fast-path-next-gen-tv/139486
> 
> I cant downplay how important the Pace integration is, Pascarelli said. The big difference right now with TiVo is, they are working with one of our major suppliers, Pace, to integrate their service with our environment, including on-demand and interactivity, that will be available seamlessly to our customers.


So after this, and every thing else that happen this week does anyone think that Cox, Comcast, and Time-Warner will get the message: WE WANT TIVO.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Time Warner will be getting the 6 tuner Motorola DCX3600 Video Gateway.

http://www.fiercecable.com/story/time-warner-cable-deploy-video-gateways-iptv-set-tops/2012-08-02


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

MeInDallas said:


> Time Warner will be getting the 6 tuner Motorola DCX3600 Video Gateway.
> 
> http://www.fiercecable.com/story/time-warner-cable-deploy-video-gateways-iptv-set-tops/2012-08-02


How do you know it Motorolia? 

Time Warner Cable didn't name the set-top vendors that will supply it with gateways and IP set-tops.

Time-Warner could go with Pace and TiVo, but then pigs would grow wings, H3ll would freeze over, and TiVo would surpass Apple as the riches company on earth.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Well, I must say, this is one instance where a "whole home" solution really does make some sense for an end user. I see lots of clamoring for centralized solutions by a lot of people on this site, but every one seems to ignore the inherent flaws in such a system, and especially their economic impact. With a media server based system, the inevitable failure of the server means the entire system fails with the loss of that component. It also means that unless one is willing to simply chunk the entire system and buy all new equipment in 3, 4, or even more rooms, one is locked into purchasing another identical media server - assuming the device is still available.

Leasing the boxes turns that on its ear. It then becomes the CATV provider's headache. Of course, to offset the inherent costs of maintaining such systems, the CATV company is most assuredly going to price the lease so they can make a profit on it, but in compensation, the end user does not have to deal with a large, sudden outlay of cash whenever a component - even the server - crashes.

OTOH, when the server is lost or even just upgraded, unless there is a means of backing it up, all the content on the server will be lost. For me, that is completely unacceptable.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Johncv said:


> How do you know it Motorolia?
> 
> Time Warner Cable didn't name the set-top vendors that will supply it with gateways and IP set-tops.
> 
> Time-Warner could go with Pace and TiVo, but then pigs would grow wings, H3ll would freeze over, and TiVo would surpass Apple as the riches company on earth.


Just a wild guess 

http://mediacenter.motorola.com/Press-Releases/Motorola-Mobility-and-Time-Warner-Cable-Collaborate-To-Deliver-an-Advanced-Video-Gateway-Platform-3705.aspx


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

MeInDallas said:


> Just a wild guess
> 
> http://mediacenter.motorola.com/Press-Releases/Motorola-Mobility-and-Time-Warner-Cable-Collaborate-To-Deliver-an-Advanced-Video-Gateway-Platform-3705.aspx


Time-Warner will always use the very best crap available.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

Interesting thread to stumble upon as I sit here two days away from abandoning Mediacom and my beloved TiVos for a new DirecTV Genie setup.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> Interesting thread to stumble upon as I sit here two days away from abandoning Mediacom and my beloved TiVos for a new DirecTV Genie setup.


Why are you leaving Mediacom?


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

Johncv said:


> Why are you leaving Mediacom?


Time to try something different after over ten years. Enjoy some promo pricing for a while. Try the premium channels for a while. Move up to whole-home DVR service. Have five tuners.

My old Series S2 can only tune a handful of channels now as they've eliminated most of the analogs on the wire, leaving me with little more than locals. Got a new television for the living room, and will move existing HDTV to bedroom, where using that channel-limited, standard definition S2 won't be so great.

My TiVo HD periodically loses channels because it and its CableCARD have never gotten along properly. I'm down at least ten channels right now, and I don't want to go through the service call hassles again to get them back. (No, having them send a "hit" to my card has never done anything, so I don't ask any longer.)

Will also have a box to drive the former bedroom TV that can access DVR recordings.

Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

With a two year commitment I hope for your sake that it works out.

If I were you I'd hold the threat of leaving over Mediacom's head to try to get your CableCARD working properly. There's no excuse for such poor service. If it's such a miserable experience that you're leaving over it you should complain to the FCC.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

Nah, I'm not that bent out of shape over it. I'm just ready to try a different provider after ten+ years. Just ready to try something different. I may still keep my TiVo HD running strictly for OTA, which it always did well.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

When you get a STB with your cable company, and it uses the Tivo software, do you have to pay Tivo the monthly fee, plus pay the cable company a lease fee as well? Sorry if it sounds stupid but I've just never had that come up in my area. Time Warner loves their Motorola boxes here.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

MeInDallas said:


> When you get a STB with your cable company, and it uses the Tivo software, do you have to pay Tivo the monthly fee, plus pay the cable company a lease fee as well? Sorry if it sounds stupid but I've just never had that come up in my area. Time Warner loves their Motorola boxes here.


No, if your cable company provides the TiVo you pay any box fees to them.


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

I have Mediacom and TiVo. Their support for TiVo is mediocre at best right now. They will claim all day long that their boxes are superior to TiVo. I can't wait to see what comes out of this deal.


----------



## Vect0r (Nov 2, 2010)

Also on Mediacom + 2 Premieres here. Does this mean that we could possibly get VOD like areas serviced by Comcast get/are getting?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Vect0r said:


> Also on Mediacom + 2 Premieres here. Does this mean that we could possibly get VOD like areas serviced by Comcast get/are getting?


I'm guessing that Mediacom will be like RCN and support VOD only on Mediacom supplied TiVo's. I really think these MSOs should reconsider this point of view since it saves them considerable money on the capital to lease a TiVo box. There are support costs associated with supporting VOD on a retail box but I've got to believe those would be minimal.


----------

